
Banksy identity 'accidentally revealed by Goldie' during interview - satai
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/banksy-identity-revealed-goldie-interview-robert-del-naja-massive-attack-art-a7804091.html
======
trollied
There was a study a few years ago that came to the conclusion that Banksy is
Massive Attack. New bits of Banksy art appeared wherever Massive Attack
happened to be on tour at the time, and nowhere else at that point in time.

Of course, he could just be a big fan and follow them everywhere :)

------
Ferofluid
Who cares?

~~~
satai
Lots of people, probably.

